# Myślę nad powrotem do Gentoo. Jak się to distro trzyma?

## C1REX

Hejka,

Jestem raczej laik, ale kiedyś używałem wyłącznie Gentoo. Zrezygnowałem głównie z czasu ile mnie kosztowało naprawianie zależności przy próbie instalowana nowych programów lub aktualizacji systemu. Inne distra nie były w tamtym czasie lepsze.

Jak wygląda to dziś? Da się ustawić automatyczną aktualizację bez stresu, że się wysypie i potrzeby czytania raportu jaką zależność mam naprawić?[/u]

----------

## Jacekalex

U mnie chodzi grzecznie, stabilnie i przewidywalnie.

Dużo lepiej, niż *bunta, Debian czy CentOS.

Może dlatego, że nie ma w Gentoo przymusu do używania SystemD, Netplan, NetworkManager, Pulseaudio 

i innych niestabilnych i problematycznych rzeczy.   :Smile: 

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## makalega

Distro trzyma się bardzo dobrze. Obecnie jest nawet możliwość instalacji binarnego kernela, co dla powracających po długiej przerwie, może być przydatne. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1106834-highlight-.html Jedyna wada obecnego Gentoo to bardzo mocno wyludniona polska część tego forum, w stosunku do tego co było, to teraz jest praktycznie pusta, szkoda.

----------

## Drwisz

Też ostatnio o tym pomyślałem. I widzę że nie tylko ja.   :Laughing: 

Widać potrzeba dinozaurów, by rozruszać z powrotem forum.

----------

## C1REX

Drwisz - co Cię zainspirowało do powrotu?

Mnie osobiście amd i benchmarki pod Linuksem.

----------

## Drwisz

Syn. Ma dwanaście lat, w szkole informatykę a o komputerach nie wie nic. Ostatnio kombinował i usunął dane z twardego dysku na którym było trochę zdjęć etc. O budowie komputera i systemu nie ma zielonego pojęcia. Inna sprawa że, znajomość linuksa zaczyna się poważnie liczyć.

----------

## C1REX

Ciekawe, że o synu wspomniałeś. Ja mam dwóch - 4 i 6 lat. Też chciałbym, by się nauczyli podstaw. W tym również podstawowej edycji zdjęć i filmów.

Jeden z głównych powodów kupna PC jest plan, by wspólnie z rodziną obrabiać zdjęcia na dużym ekranie (65') i komponowanie albumów rodzinnych. Żona je uwielbia :)

----------

## robertsurma

Miałem kiedyś kryzys wiary spowodowany mordęgą nad zależnościami przy emergowaniu. Ale przetrzymałem to.

Dzisiaj raczej jest wszystko w porządku.

----------

## ar_it

Też czasami o tym myślę, choć czasu brak...

----------

## Drwisz

Przyjechał ostatnio bratanek. I zaczęli z synem na starym laptopie stawiać  gentoo. (Miła niespodzianka   :Very Happy:  ) No to musiałem jako dinozaur konsoli się przemóc i w ramach rywalizacji postawiłem na jeszcze starszym laptopie to samo. Przyznam że, troszkę się zmieniło i trochę zapomniałem. Ale dałem radę.   :Smile:    No i mam gentoo na kompie.  :Smile:  Teraz muszę ogarnąć TDE i poczuję się jak za dawnych czasów. Tak swoją drogą Kernel budowałem od czasów wersji 1.4 w zasadzie nic takiego się nie wydarzyło od wersji 3.* czego bym nie ogarnął.

----------

## Mimio

Jest jeszcze sens zaczynać?

----------

## Drwisz

Jak się ma stary laptop i dwa tygodnie ferii to czemu nie. W sumie laptop chodzi szybciej niż na Ubuntu i innych mintach. A lekkie dystrybucje w zasadzie przeszły do lamusa. W sumie warto, tylko czasuuuu trzeba. No i w sumie się udało.  :Very Happy: 

----------

